# WordReference Forums' 10th--now 15th-- birthday!



## mkellogg

Hello everybody,
​Today is the 10th anniversary of the opening of the WordReference Forums!

We have accomplished a lot here since 2004:  
 - We have given direct advice to over a half-million people.
- Our advice has been recorded for posterity.
 - 150 million people visited the forums in the last year to see your advice. 150 million.
-  We possibly provide more information about our forum's major languages of  English, Spanish, French and Italian than any other reference source.
- Our advice about English is over 20 times the size of the OED (the Oxford English Dictionary).
- And we have made some great friends around the world!


Some statistics:
Over 50 forums covering many languages and language pairs
2.6 million threads
14 million posts
5.5 Gigabytes of posts
Over 10,000 active members (when it isn't summertime)
More than a few weddings and relationships.

I am proud of what we have accomplished together and you should be, too.  None of it would be possible without the excellent contributions of the moderators and the entire community.

We  are going to transform the Comments and Suggestions forum into our  celebration forum.   I know the moderators have a thread or two that  they want to start.  Feel free to start your own threads here, too.  Tell  us about your favorite threads and moments here in the forums.  I will  also invite many former members who were once very active.  I hope we  get to see some of them here!

Again, thank you all for making this the special place that it has become!

Mike

(Facebook post about this)


----------



## Already-Seen

Impressive numbers. Thanks for creating this place!


----------



## Parla

Indeed a very special place, Mike.
Congratulations!


----------



## swift

Hello, Mike.

I was brought here by that invitation banner to celebrate the 10th anniversary of the forums.

I just wanted to say I'm very happy to be a part of this community. Thanks for the wonderful tools you have developed and thanks for creating one of the most special places on the WWW!

José


----------



## Copyright

Congratulations, Mike ... and thanks for creating a place for all of us to land. 

_(Now is there any way to make the big banner go away after you click on it? It covers the Sticky threads people are supposed to read in English Only -- and then part of the first post of each thread, which is perhaps the most important one.) _


----------



## aloofsocialite

Congratulations to everyone. WR is an amazing and impressive undertaking. (I'd also love to know how to get rid of the banner covering the top part of the screen.)


----------



## mkellogg

aloofsocialite said:


> (I'd also love to know how to get rid of the banner covering the top part of the screen.)



Aloof, I reduced the size some, but I think you are just going to have to live with it for the next 24 hours or so!


----------



## aloofsocialite

Not a problem, the reduced size definitely helps!  Thanks again, and congratulations!


----------



## Sowka

Hello Mike 

Happy anniversary! Thank you so much for creating this place and developing it the way you did. And all my best wishes for the years to come! 

I'd like to contribute a historical view: The ancient foundation stones of the German forum.


----------



## swift

Sowka said:


> ¡I'd like to contribute a historical view: The ancient foundation stones of the German forum.


Oh my God, Mike. Where was your own attempt?  And what happened with that one-topic-per-thread rule? 

Thank you, Sowka, for reminding us that we have all been newbies! 

Oh! And may I just add that I _love_ Cagey's "Occupations". I have discovered several authors thanks to her. Cagey, are you there? Thank you so much!


----------



## jann

swift said:


> Oh my God, Mike. Where was your own attempt?


  That's fabulous. 

We have come a long way since 2004, haven't we?  And just think, the worst of the ancient threads have mostly made their way to the great trashcan in the sky by now!


----------



## Copyright

Just checked the repositioned banner and it's safely and beautifully up at the top -- away from everything. Thanks, Mike! And thanks every day for your WordReference!


----------



## tphuong122002

Congratulations Mike and all the mods!  I have been using this Forum for years and am so grateful to the extremely thorough and helpful explanation/suggestions/advice from you for my threads.  And they are very fast, too!  You have become my teacher and last resort whenever I am stumped in my English study.  I wish you all good health and success in maintaining and expanding this wonderful site!

Tphuong


----------



## boozer

Impressive figures and an impressive forum!


----------



## swift

jann said:


> And just think, the worst of the ancient threads have mostly made their way to the great trashcan in the sky by now!


Oh yes they have! I admire the dedication of the moderators who have carried out that clean-up task!


----------



## Teerex51

Happy Birthday WRF and thank you Mike for making it happen.


----------



## behavebabyyeah

I couldn't live without Wordreference, so a very, very happy anniversary to you/us all!! 
You should take the day off to celebrate


----------



## morgana

*Happy Anniversary to the best language forum in the world!*

I know I'm not very active in the forums anymore, but I check some term every day. I really don't know what I would do without WR


----------



## Gemmenita

*
What a good day today!* 

_*Hi Mike,
I congratulate you the 10th birthday of our wonderful Forum and thank you very much for all you have done and are doing for it.

My best wishes for more and more success*_


----------



## DearPrudence

Thanks for all the figures: very impressive! It makes me proud to be part of this wonderful community. You can add more than a few friendships as well! 


*Joyeux anniversaire et un énorme bravo, Mike !!!! *


----------



## VicNicSor

It's so great when a lot of people from all over the world are ready to help you in your language-questions. Thank you, Mike, and WRF-team for this possibility! 
*Happy anniversary!*


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Glad to be here


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

A special place, with first-class contributors. Onward and upward. Congratulations.


----------



## IsisYang

Happy birthday congratulations and thank you!!!
WR has been helping me a lot for years now in learning English and French as foreign languages and I hope some day you will have Chinese too!


----------



## Copyright

IsisYang said:


> ... and I hope some day you will have Chinese too!


I think you're in luck.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Happy anniversary, thanks you Mike, and thanks to all to be there, day after day.

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## Chimel

WR-Forum: clustering of knowledge and resources, mutual respect between contributors (even when you are ab-so-lu-te-ly sure that you are right and that the other one writes nonsense...), a touch of humour now and then, smart and tactful moderation when necessary. In a word: internet on its best, an example for so many.

To have been able to keep this spirit alive 10 years long and with so many new contributors is a real achievement. Congratulations and thanks to everybody, especially the moderators !


----------



## lingpil

A great place on the WWW. I'm very glad to be a part of it and meet (at least virtually) interesting people from all over the world. I am myself a member for roughly a year, but it seems like an eternity. I can't even imagine that there was a time I didn't know about WRF. Thank you very much Mike, the mod crew and all of the wonderful members for making this forum so special! I'm looking forward to the 20th anniversary!!!


----------



## ACQM

Thank you so much!! 

It is really amazing to see that those forums can exist and work so well! Thank you to create and mantain them, thank you to let me in, and thank you to let me joint the mods team.


----------



## Liam Lew's

This is the best place to go to for language questions in my opinion. You find the best teachers and the most accurate answers here. Thank you for enabling that, Mike and everyone else.


----------



## turi

Happy anniversary, WR!! Happy anniversary, Mike!!

These forums are ace!!!


----------



## jienveh

Happy Anniversary Wordreference.com!!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Feliz aniversario! Y que WR siga creciendo, ayudando a la gente, abriendo caminos y cosechando muchos éxitos.


----------



## slovac

The best forum I have ever visited. The WRF team taught me a lot, I am extremely grateful, thank you for your patience, willingness to help...
HAPPY BIRTHDAY - VSETKO NAJLEPSIE K NARODENINAM


----------



## speedier

Wow!  Those are impressive statistics indeed, and in such a relatively short space of time!  Happy Birthday WR!!!!


----------



## kahroba

Thank you dear Mike for creating this great wonderful forum. I have been enjoying it for almost seven years now and I have learnt so much from it. I can't say how much I owe you, your colleagues, mods and members.
Thanks again!


----------



## ufoseeker

Ten years!! By Jove! That explain why there is a hieroglyph section" 
Happy birthday WordReference


----------



## Zsanna

Hello all,

It seems we are right to be proud of and happy for the forum... so let's celebrate!

*Boldog 10. születésnapot, WordReference!*


----------



## sam1978

Congratulations! Happy birthday, Wordreference!
*What was the first question of this dictionary-forum? Does anyone know? *


----------



## Vanda

OBRIGADA, MIKINHO! 
Thanks for providing us this place, our 2nd home, to learn and get to  know so many people. I learn something new - even in my own language -  everyday! And I have so many new real besides virtual new friends thanks  to WR! We are the best! Best forum ever!


----------



## Pablo Peligroso

Indeed WR has accomplishments to be proud of.  Thanks for creating and maintaining this space (a LOT of work!) for those of us who can appreciate it and use it to help us learn.

5.5 gigabytes of data doesn't sound like much to the video and music collectors!  It's a lot of text though. Try creating 5.5 gigabytes of text with Notepad!  OK, there are a few extra bytes when we format the text, but you know what I mean.


----------



## amanda_45

OOOOooooOOOOh 
What's up here??? I am like you veryyyyy happy for WR....My best wishes for more and more and more success...

Now sing with me:
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you!
Happy birthday to you!
Happy birthday to you!
Happy birthday to you!
Happy birthday to you!
Happy birthday to you!
Happy birthday to you!!


----------



## Gope

My comments on the Forum's tenth anniversary:
This is a great place for learning. It has been made so by learned and considerate members who have always readily placed their knowledge at the disposal of knowledge seekers. I have made considerable progress in learning Urdu from scratch because of the incomparable and swift responses from forum members. This Indo-Iranian languages forum is blessed with members with immense learning and commitment to one's language and culture. I notice this particularly in respect of Urdu and Persian. The forum has enriched my life in a way I could never have imagined, now I am an addict to this place, populated by wonderful people.


----------



## colombinegrant

Hola, 
Bonjour et bon anniversaire. 


Feliz cumpleaños WordReferences. 
Gracias por todas las informaciones que aprendemos gracias a este sitio. 
Cordialmente


----------



## Soledad Medina

Congratulations, Mike, for a job very well done!!!  Thank you for creating this wonderful site.

I became a member of WR in February of 2006.  There are no words to express my gratitude for all the help received during these years.   Some of the forum members became very good friends with whom I keep in touch frequently through my personal e-mail.  WR changed my life in many ways.  It has been a blessing.  Even though at the present moment I don’t participate in the forum asking or answering questions, I still go to WR every time I have a doubt regarding any of my translations.  

Happy 10th anniversary!!!  My best wishes for more and more success.
A big hug,
Soledad


----------



## Wordsmyth

Congratulations, Mike ... and all the Mods, past and present, ... and everyone else who makes WR a great place to be. 

10 years already!! My only 'regret' is that I missed the first 6 months  — but not really: because of the excellent way the forum is conceived, organised and moderated, I was able to delve back into those early threads right from day one.

You started this thread with some stats, Mike, so let me add: Only a few hours since the 10-year anniversary threads started, and over 1000 views and around 100 replies already — and growing fast! That says something about how alive WRF is!

Thanks again, keep up the good work. I'm looking forward to the next 10 years.

Ws


----------



## BrightonNative

*Many Happy Returns of the Day for the Word Reference Forums!*
​
The Word Reference Forums are a fantastic achievement for which you deserve congratulations, Mike! Amongst other things, what I like to see is people coming together on one forum from places all over the world. Language is their passion, from Wollongong to Wallonia; and from Manhattan to the depths of the Mayenne countryside (me!)

_Bonne continuation_, as they say here!


----------



## bondia

Mike, here's one of those once very active members very happy to have received your invitation and hoping to meet up with some old friends at this party!
Congratulations to everyone.


----------



## ajo fresco

Happy 10th Birthday, WR!  They grow up so fast. 
Here's to the next 10 years and beyond!


----------



## Vanda

Nice to know that, Gope. Besides being addicted - no recuperation at this point, totally damage - I've polished my writing in tons, and learn, everyday, a bit!


----------



## wildan1

Dear Mike,

I landed in the WR Forums quite by accident seven years ago. Soon I discovered it was a great global place of learning, of sharing, of helping and of fellowship.

As I became a moderator some years later, I soon discovered why the Forums work so well--it comes from the excellent leadership you provide to the business, the people helping you with it, and the members themselves. You know what you are doing and you are confident that those who help you also do best when you rely on their judgment, energy and enthusiasm.

It all works wonderfully!

Here's to many more years of success and enrichment for everyone using WordReference!

Thanks, Mike!

wildan1 (Bill), FR-EN Moderator


----------



## Mary49




----------



## sjiraff

I have to say it's a great forum, I don't know where we'd be without it.


----------



## Hakkar

Essendo membro dal 2007 porgo i miei sentiti complimenti a tutto lo staff del forum che si impegna continuamente nel continuo miglioramento e l'utilizzo di questo foro e anche ai membri che rispondono alle domande. Le mie congratulazioni più sentite!


----------



## Arzhela

Happy Birthday to WR and specially to you Mike ! What a wonderful place ! It has really been saved my life for such a long time  ! A special dedication for the moderators too, who do a great job here !

FÉLICITATIONS ET JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE !


----------



## ukimix

Congrats and many thanks for the lovely and useful site you have.


----------



## Clair Huxtable

Thank you, thank you, and thank you again for this truly wonderful, indeed often life-saving resource. It is SO precious!

Let's all keep up the good work!

Very best wishes to all involved.


----------



## Agnès E.

I'm a bit late to wish WR a happy 10th anniversary. 
What a fabulous accomplishment you've done, Mike. You made it! Kudos!  


(I see that you're still a big fan of smileys, aren't you? ^^  )


----------



## elirlandes

Hello Mike!
Congratulations on the 10th anniversary! What a wonderful place of learning and togetherness you have created...
I take great pride in having been a tiny part of it as a Mod, and having had the opportunity to converse with so many kindred spirits on our love of language and its uses.
Thanks so much for pulling it all together...

Hello to all my old friends here too... I hope you are all in good health, and wish you all continued enjoyment of this wonderful website!

El Irlandés


----------



## behavebabyyeah

Mike, vous avez inversé la tour de Babel.
Now, I don't quite know how to translate that... anyone wanna help?


----------



## hiratafabio

Quite an achievement! 

Congrats and kudos to WR and all its members and staff!


----------



## MR1492

Happy birthday WRF!






Phil


----------



## mirban48

Happy birthday and thanks!
Mirella


----------



## Dlyons

Hi Mike,

It's been a while. Congrats on the 10th anniversary!  The Forums are always great and the new dictionaries look good.

Saludos desde Narbona,

Donal.


----------



## zebedee

Happy 10th Birthday WR! 

These forums have been an important part of my life throughout the past 10 years and although I've been less active in the latter part of this decade, I still consider this place a home from home.
Congratulations to Mike for creating this language lovers' haven, and to my fellow mods for all your hard work and the fun and laughter we've had behind the scenes over the years.

Abrazos a repartir,
zeb


----------



## fsabroso

In this era this say it all, LoL!!!!


----------



## swift

Felix, your post reminded me of this one. 

Deberíamos montarnos una tienda de serigrafías y hacernos camisetas estampadas para el décimo aniversario.


----------



## fsabroso

swift said:


> Felix, your post reminded me of this one.
> 
> Deberíamos montarnos una tienda de serigrafías y hacernos camisetas estampadas para el décimo aniversario.


Yes, we should!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mkellogg

swift said:


> Oh my God, Mike. Where was your own attempt?  And what happened with that one-topic-per-thread rule?


That was an admiistrative post. It doesn't have to follow the rules!  Besides, I wouldn't know where to start to translate something to German.



bondia said:


> Mike, here's one of those once very active members very happy to have received your invitation and hoping to meet up with some old friends at this party!


Bondia, great to see you!


Agnès E. said:


> I'm a bit late to wish WR a happy 10th anniversary.
> What a fabulous accomplishment you've done, Mike. You made it! Kudos!
> 
> (I see that you're still a big fan of smileys, aren't you? ^^  )


 Agnès, thanks for stopping in. I still miss you and many of the early moderators!



elirlandes said:


> Hello Mike! ... I take great pride in having been a tiny part of it as a Mod


Nice to see you.  You should be proud.  As a group, we have accomplished a lot.



Dlyons said:


> Hi Mike,
> It's been a while. Congrats on the 10th anniversary!  The Forums are always great and the new dictionaries look good.
> Donal.


Nice to see you here, Donal!  Narbona? France?  You must be on vacation. I can't imagine you moving to France instead of Spain.

Again, the forums are a joint effort. I keep it running, the moderators do an awful lot of things and the regular members answer many questions. Congratulations to us all for jointly building this place.


----------



## ErOtto

Happy birthday WR!
Congrats Mike... and thanks for the email you sent  
I'm not active since a while... but I use the ressources often.
Thanks also, obviously, to all the foreros... as they are all the soul of this... as Mike said a lot of times.  

Re
Er


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Congratulations, Mike and WR! Congratulations to all the foreros! This is a great achievement.


----------



## Metztli

Congratulations, Mike!!! 

I'm very happy for you, I'm also glad to be part of this site. 

Many happy returns!


----------



## Gope

Its wonderful what you have created and nurtured Mike. Many happy returns to the Forum from the very depth of my heart!


----------



## PaulQ

Well done, a lot happens in 10 years and that includes work. Thanks to the site, my English is noticeably gooder. 

PS
(Was there some reason you chose the 70th anniversary of the shooting of John Dillinger as the day to launch the forum?)


----------



## lauranazario

Everything is better with chocolate! 





Happy 10th anniversary to WR and Mike, its creator.
Thank you for allowing us to learn and grow (and serve) in this wonderful site.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Congratulations for a great initiative that become a great reality!


----------



## totor

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades al pequeño WR, que se ha vuelto grande!!!

Y como dijo mi amigo José, yo también estoy orgulloso de formar parte de esta comunidad.


----------



## Elen Mariano

I´m so proud to be a part (little bit one, of course), of this Forum. You´re amazing!!! Gongratulations for 10 years helping us!


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Happy 10th anniversary Mike. I'm very proud of being a member of this great WR community. Again, thanks, Mike.


----------



## dewsy

Thank you all for making my French (and English) so much better


----------



## Marxelo

Happy Birthday WRF!  ¡Y por muchos años más!


----------



## dg_spain

Yes! I'll add my voice to this celebration--I remember finding this forum and ADORING it. Use it less now than previously, but I still use it and recommend it often.


----------



## Wordsmyth

behavebabyyeah said:


> Mike, vous avez inversé la tour de Babel.
> Now, I don't quite know how to translate that... anyone wanna help?


 How about "You've turned the Tower of Babel on its head"? Thinking about the Tower of Babel story, that's true. 

From the book of Genesis (King James version):

"Behold, the people is one, and they have all one language; and this they begin to do: and now nothing will be restrained from them, which they have imagined to do.
Go to, let us go down, and there confound their language, that they may not understand one another's speech."

From the book of WordRef (Wordsmyth version): 

"And they were sore confounded for many a long year, and much ill befell them, for there was no intercourse between them; neither could they open their hearts and minds to those of other lands, nor even to those who dwelt nearby.

"And it came to pass that a prophet among them, one Michael of the tribe of Kellogg, set himself to right this wrong. Gathering disciples about him, he spake unto them: 
'Behold, the people have many languages, and some are troubled even in the language which is their own; but nothing should be restrained from them which they have imagined to do.
Let us go out, and do good works, that they may understand one another's speech.' "

... and the rest, as they say, is history.

_(PS. Figments of my imagination don't count for the four-sentence quotation rule.) 


_Ws


----------



## onlytime

¡Felicidades WR! , gracias a todos por las contribuciones, es un gran foro. 
Joyeux anniversaire! , merci à tous!


----------



## swift

Wordsmyth said:


> From the book of WordRef (Wordsmyth version)


*standing ovation*


----------



## Vanda

swift said:


> Originally Posted by *Wordsmyth*
> 
> 
> From the book of WordRef (Wordsmyth version)
> 
> *standing ovation*



Yes!!!! Amei!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I remember seeing a greeting card with drawings of animals to express this idea except for the name of the person. The animals shown gave the message: 
"Hippo, birdie, two ewes,
 Hippo, birdie, two ewes! 
 Hippo, birdie, deer Mike, 
 Hippo, birdie, two ewes!"


----------



## xiaolijie

Happy Birthday to WordReference, and thank you all for making WordReference  such a great place to be!


----------



## Lone_Wolf

Thank You Mike, Moderators and Contributors and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY to the Word Reference Forums!!!!!


----------



## irinet

It's nice being here altogether in the only peaceful, witty and the most comfortable place on the globe! 
Cheers!!!    
La Mulți Ani!


----------



## Lacuzon

DearPrudence said:


> Thanks for all the figures: very impressive! It makes me proud to be part of this wonderful community. You can add more than a few friendships as well!
> 
> 
> *Joyeux anniversaire et un énorme bravo, Mike !!!! *



Huit lettres : Pas mieux !


----------



## lilyjak

Happy Birthday Wordreference! My favorite website as far as English/French translation is concerned. I learned a lot reading other members suggestions


----------



## timpeac

Many congratulations to Mike and to WordReference and all the contributors who make it up for setting the gold-standard for forums and language learning for 10 years.

Here's to the next 10.


----------



## yidilili

Felicitaciones!!!! Pero sobre todo quiero que sepan que han sido un apoyo muy importante para mi trabajo. Además he aprendido mucho con su ayuda. Gracias por existir!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherine

Thank you, Mike, for this wonderful place. It's a great joy to be part of the forum for so many years. I've learned a lot, even in my own language, I became more humble (the forum teaches us, among other things, that we're not as knowledgeable as we think we are, and that we have a lot more to learn), and I've met some very good people from all around the word. No words can express my gratitude.

May this wonderful forum grow much more and keep flourishing for many decades to come. 


Wordsmyth said:


> "And it came to pass that a prophet among them, one Michael of the tribe of Kellogg, set himself to right this wrong. Gathering disciples about him, he spake unto them:
> 'Behold, the people have many languages, and some are troubled even in the language which is their own; but nothing should be restrained from them which they have imagined to do.
> Let us go out, and do good works, that they may understand one another's speech.' "


I loved this.


----------



## Berenguer

Mike, thanks for this great idea, that has already lasted 10 years and I am pretty much sure that will contribute during many more years to spread and increase the co-learning of languages. And of course it will also keep being the "square" for meeting lots of amazing and smart people.
Hurray for this community!


----------



## Camilo1964

Muchas felicidades! WR se convirtió en una herramienta invaluable y siempre ha sido un lugar fantástico donde compartir el cariño por el lenguaje! Que sean muchos más!


----------



## Peterdg

Also from me a very big "Thank You!" for this great place and the great idea you had to start this initiative. 

I think I joined about 5 years ago and since then I have visited the forums every single day I think (well ...).

Not only have I learned a lot here; I have also met a lot of lovely people.

I hope this place continues to be here for many many years to come.

Peter


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, Lacuzon (#89): *Five* letters (albeit in franglais): "Le top!" [to Mike & to all past, present & future contributors).


----------



## Sabinero07

¡¡Felicitaciones a todo el equipo de WordReference por estos 10 años, y por todo lo que nos han facilitado a los usuarios!!

Gracias por la buena onda!

Un saludo,
Sabinero


----------



## Archimec

Feliz Aniversário para WordReference e particularmente para o Forum Português, e parabéns para a Excelentíssima Moderadora Vanda!


----------



## Aire_Azul

Congratulations and thanks for have created those forums!

Merci!

Gracias!


----------



## chileno

Happy Bday WR.

Keep it up!


----------



## Cholo234

Word Reference Forum . . . . . . (tiene) ojos que ven y corazones que sienten.

Felicitaciones!


----------



## swift

timpeac said:


> Here's to the next 10.


So, what is it?


----------



## marrish

The best site for discussions on world languages ever. Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## timpeac

swift said:


> So, what is it?


Some fireworks - strange, it showed on my computer!


----------



## Moritzchen

Could not miss the anniversary.
Thank you Mike for the invite and for this wonderful tool you've created!


----------



## 涼宮

I didn't know this forum had a FB page . Anyway, CONGRATULATIONS IN YOUR 10TH BIRTHDAY, THE BEST LANGUAGE FORUM IN EXISTENCE!

I hope this forum keeps on living till a WW3 kills everyone or the sun runs out of fuel, either way, there is no better place on the Internet to share and learn about languages and exchange cultures than this great café .


----------



## Haroon

Happy 10th anniversary


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¡Muchas felicitaciones a todos los que lo hacen posible!


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Congratulations!  You've done a great job!


----------



## danielfranco

I'm so proud to be able to say that I have been here almost from the beginning! Although I didn't actually register until a coupla years later, I have been an avid user of this website for a long, long, long, long time. Everywhere I go in the 'Net, I tell everybody at one point or another about this website.

I've been a professional medical interpreter for eleven years, and I wouldn't have been able to make it through in my job without y'all. Thanks a bunch, and congrats!

D


----------



## colognial

Hi. The forum and its many branches are inspiring, fun to browse, and filled with knowledge that helps us all understand not just the material but the essence of languages. Thank you, Mike!

Suggestion: Could you please advise the different forum moderators not to be too eager to cross out a (harmless but wrong) post, before people have had a chance to see why? Just recently, a newly joined ID just hoping to get an answer to a first ever post (which should not have been posted, yes, but which was not exactly bringing about devastation) was stricken out. This way, a newcomer would never learn what to avoid and what the rules are, because she or he would never be given a chance to be guided away from the wrong sort of query. Give a beginner a chance, I say! Thanks!


----------



## cliodhna

Happy Birthday Mike and the Team 

I work as a professional translator and I'm constantly impressed by the quality and depth of the EN<->FR translations. I hardly ever contribute to the forums because I almost always find that what I'm looking for is already there. Congratulation to WR and all its contributors. Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## bearded

Anche se partecipo al Forum da meno di un anno, in questo periodo ho già imparato tanto.  Un ringraziamento particolare agli amici tedeschi che mi hanno dato molte spiegazioni su punti 'controversi' della loro lingua. Herzlichsten Glueckwunsch zum 10. 'Geburtstag' und einen freundlichen Gruss aus Italien!


----------



## Einstein

*Tanti auguri per il 10° compleanno!*​
I've been on this forum since the end of 2006 and have found endless resources and friends. Here in Milan, if I ask people what language forum they use, they invariably answer "WordReference".


----------



## Cath.S.

Joyeux anniversaire 
*Word Reference **!*​Mes meilleurs vœux pour une longue continuation à Mike et à toutes celles et tous ceux qui donnent son âme à ce lieu irremplaçable d'échanges culturels et aussi tout simplement humains.
Étant là depuis un bail, j'ai été le témoin de l'évolution et de la croissance de WR qui a souvent été pour moi une grande source de plaisir et d'enrichissement linguistiques

Vive WR !

*Long life to WR! *​


----------



## chamyto

Congratulations for those 10 years, Mike.


----------



## youngneil

Merci pour tout ce travail et merci d'avoir créé un espace où déchiffrer les langues tous ensemble !


----------



## yanli

Many congratulations and many thanks to the whole group that makes up the team WR, you are a fantastic team, who have supported us through the years, and also thank all the members who are always there and contribute their bit, I wish you the best of this world at all 

*Muchas Felicidades WR!!!*


----------



## cuore romano

Lieben Dank für diese großartige Idee - und für den Mut, sie umzusetzen!


----------



## Translostlation

Wow, has it really been 10?  I've benefitted greatly from WR and always recommend it to anyone who asks me for learning opportunities.  As a translator I rely heavily on WR, and hope it stays as is for a long time to come.


----------



## DrD

Happy Anniversary Mike. Thank you for all the great work you've done setting up this resource. Thank you too to all the people who contribute to the forums - I've learnt so much on WR over the years!


----------



## Tamar

Happy anniversary! 
It's just an awesome place to be 
There are so many things I wouldn't know without it and the people here


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Cool. Happy anniversary WR! Congratulations Mike. This site never ceases to be an extraordinary tool for both learning languages and increasing the knowledge of one's own.


----------



## Kar.ma

I am happy to join all of you in this exciting celebration. I am very  thankful to WordReference Forum, which is an invaluable resource for  every language learner in the world. Thanks Mike, thanks moderators,  thanks to all users as occasional contributors.
Glad to be here today,
Kar.ma


----------



## OlivierG

*Happy 10th anniversary and long life to WR! 
*
I joined WR in the early days of the French-English forum. I had been using the dictionary for a while, so to give back a bit, I started answering a few requests on the forum.

At this time, I couldn't imagine that my whole life would be changed that much by this simple decision.

Quickly, I joined the brand new FR/EN moderator group, and spent time moderating and adjusting our actions.

I hadn't traveled much before, but I went overseas for the first time to meet some members of the small crew as well as the Master of the Place, and travelling from Washington to Maine was an amazing experience, full of unforgettable people and places.

Back to France, the crowd of WR members became bigger and bigger, and so did the moderator team.

In the team, there were now a French girl, who lived in Costa Rica. We started to chat together, first about moderation only, then about language, wheather, cats, food, nature, cats, travels, culture, gardening, life and cats.
She was about to come back to France. She did. And we are living, traveling, gardening and enjoying cats together for 8 years now.

My path took me away from the forum for quite a long time, but I come back from time to time to see how it changes, just like taking a side trip to see whether my childhood house has been repainted.
And I'm so glad to see it's still here, more active and helpful than ever!

Thanks to all the members, past, present and future moderators, and to you, Mike!


----------



## Cubanboy

*Hola a toda la comunidad de WR. No recibí ninguna invitación, pero aquí estoy. Para mí es un gran honor ser parte de esta gran comunidad lingüística y como muchos aquí ya no participo tanto como antes. Sin embargo, considero que este es uno de los sitios más importantes que existe en internet. Espero que sigamos juntos en este foro en los próximos 10 años. Mike, te deseo lo mejor y qué viva WR. Un saludo especial a mi amiga Soledad y a todos los moderadores y demás foreros.
¡Feliz Aniversario!
Saludos cordiales para todos.
CB.*


----------



## Jaén

Muchas felicidades a Word Reference, y sobre todo, felicidades a todos los que lo hacen posible!!

Y que siga siendo un puerto seguro para que todos los que tenemos consultas obtengamos respuestas fidedignas y creativas.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

OlivierG said:


> *Happy 10th anniversary and long life to WR!
> *
> I joined WR in the early days of the French-English forum. I had been using the dictionary for a while, so to give back a bit, I started answering a few requests on the forum.
> 
> At this time, I couldn't imagine that my whole life would be changed that much by this simple decision.
> 
> Quickly, I joined the brand new FR/EN moderator group, and spent time moderating and adjusting our actions.
> 
> I hadn't traveled much before, but I went overseas for the first time to meet some members of the small crew as well as the Master of the Place, and travelling from Washington to Maine was an amazing experience, full of unforgettable people and places.
> 
> Back to France, the crowd of WR members became bigger and bigger, and so did the moderator team.
> 
> In the team, there were now a French girl, who lived in Costa Rica. We started to chat together, first about moderation only, then about language, wheather, cats, food, nature, cats, travels, culture, gardening, life and cats.
> She was about to come back to France. She did. And we are living, traveling, gardening and enjoying cats together for 8 years now.
> 
> My path took me away from the forum for quite a long time, but I come back from time to time to see how it changes, just like taking a side trip to see whether my childhood house has been repainted.
> And I'm so glad to see it's still here, more active and helpful than ever!
> 
> Thanks to all the members, past, present and future moderators, and to you, Mike!


Gee! What a lovely story, Olivier!


----------



## mgarizona

Hardy congratulations to Mike and all the WR foreros on such a signal achievement. 

A while back I caught myself letting loose with my 7,777th post and it seemed an auspicious moment to shut to f**k up. While I can't deny being just a tad disappointed that the whole shebang didn't come crashing down in my absence, I am happy to have this opportunity to return and offer my thanks for all the brain-teasing fun and most especially for the few particularly serendipitous encounters made here which have--- and I say this without the slightest exaggeration--- changed my life. 

This is some joint you got going here, guys ... keep it jumpin'!


----------



## Vanda

WR has changed so many lives around the world: mods (and foreros as well) that got to know their better half (I know more than 4 couples), friends that got to know each other in real life... all of that besides giving space to word lovers to have a place to get together. Mike had no idea of what he was getting into!


----------



## dragonseven

Dear Mike, compliments and congratulations for this great idea and these first ten years! I hope it goes on so for each other  thousands.
Grazie d'esistere.


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations on the anniversary! May there be many more. 

I've learned much at the World Reference Forums, and even made some friends.

It's not an exaggeration to say that I found a home here. Though lately I haven't been as active as I used to, it still feels like home.

My thanks to Mike for creating and maintaining the website, and to all the foreros for making the community.


----------



## horsewishr

Happy Anniversary and MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS for creating such a great community!!

And thanks to all the moderators, who do a wonderful job!


----------



## Rodvar

I can only thank word reference for all the support and help it has provided me with. I consult it practically every day and there is always something new or important to learn. As a translator, i commend this site highly and constantly recommend it to others. Many happy returns and warm greetings from uruguay, south america!!!


----------



## Milton Sand

Congratulations, Mike! And thank you for conceiving such a great, smart & useful idea.
*Look how big your child has become! *(Or, as we say in my homeland, «¡Se te creció el enano!»)
¡Viva Word Reference!


----------



## swift

No podíamos seguir a secas.


----------



## merquiades

Thanks Mike for creating and maintaining this forum.  I have learned an amazing quantity of information and all of it is priceless.  Every time I connect I learn something new about language.  Congratulations on the 10th anniversary.  May there be many many more!


----------



## Majestueuse

Best tool ever ! A real life-saver. Longue vie à cette communauté providentielle


----------



## Scholiast

plurimo cum gaudio recognovimus anniversarium istum diem, immo, nostrum, necnon cum gratiis amplissimis vobis ipsis Moderatoribus, quippe qui humanitate industria sapientia nos commilitones instruatis et dirigatis.

Scholiasta (Σ)


----------



## HSS

A super-duper place! Thanks, Mike.


----------



## el_novato

Wow!

It is like close and open my eyes.  Ten years!

Congratulations mkellog by your work, your site and for all that you have accomplished in this project.

I have not logged in for years and today I have the opportunity to do it, and I found this great surprise! It matches with this celebration.

By the way, I see a lot of new faces. I started here ten years ago and this bring me a lot of memories. I hope to have the opportunity to visit this site once in a while.

Congratulations!!!

Sincerely

el_novato


----------



## katmiaw

Congratulations for your tenth anniversary, WR and Mike!
I don't post often on this forum, but I use it every day and I just couldn't live and work without it. This forum is a big help any time I get stuck with a tricky translation or a strange idiom I didn't know about.
Thanks a lot and may this forum go on for another ten years at least!


----------



## mkellogg

OlivierG said:


> I went overseas for the first time to meet some members of the small crew as well as the Master of the Place, and travelling from Washington to Maine was an amazing experience, full of unforgettable people and places.


That was a great adventurous and memorable trip up the coast, really one of my favorites.

In a diner:
Olivier: What does "a la mode" mean on the menu here?
Mike: Oh, that means "with ice cream".




el_novato said:


> It is like close and open my eyes.  Ten years!


Great to see you el_novato!  A userid of 230. I think that makes you the "oldest" participant in this thread other than me.  A few of our active moderators do come close: LauraNazario, araceli and PaulFromItaly and Belen.

I've also been pleasantly surprised by the number of the older members in this thread who I thought were no longer active, but still are.


----------



## bondia

mkellogg said:


> I've also been pleasantly surprised by the number of the older members in this thread who I thought were no longer active, but still are.



As one of said older members, I wonder if _active_ is a misspelling of _alive_


----------



## Benzene

In these years together we’ve shared so many things. That’s why this very special *Anniversary* brings to our "*Community"*, a wish  of a lasting friendship, growth of our linguistic knowledge, contentment too.

Bye,

*Benzene*


----------



## Garbo

Il tempo vola.  I am a member for nine years.  It has been a sublime experience.  I could never thank you enough, and by association, the many members who have helped me.  It has helped fulfill my desire to learn Italian and given me courage to speak and to write even to native speakers.  

Buona fortuna a tutti noi al WRF.

Garbo


----------



## Nodi4

Happy Birthday y Feliz Cumpleaños. Thank you for being here 24/7 and thank you everyone who answers so many of my language-related questions everyday. Here's to another 10 years


----------



## k-in-sc

Many happy returns to our home away from home! Even Moritzchen came back for the big day!


----------



## marrish

Why it's 10 years and it's booming? Because of the people who contribute!!! Amongst them those who ask and those who answer. Otherwise no master plan for a forum would have worked. Congratulations to all of those who actually contribute to the forum!!!!

Moderators, you are also thanked for making this function smoothly, devoting your time and effort  to be impartial.

Finally mkellogg is also thanked to have made it possible.

Happy anniversary and let this forum reach the next 10 years!


----------



## occlith

*Happy 10th Birthday to WRF!
*
Thanks to everyone for making this a great community to visit and participate.


----------



## david314

I love you Word Reference Forum!


----------



## windyvalley

Thanks for setting up this site, and I have met a lot of marvellous people here which gave me help with my  English learning. Some I do not meet any more as they do not come, but some are coming. I would like to thank everyone who gave me suggestions and comments here. and I love this site and you.

Thanks.

Windyvalley


----------



## MaisyMouse

You all are essential in my everyday life! Thank you!


----------



## LV4-26

Morning everyone,

Join date : March 10, 2005. Not right from the start but not far from it.
I'm happy to see that, 9 years later (Gee, does that mean I was 9 years younger?), the WRF are still alive and kicking.

Thanks for sending that e-mail invitation, Mike. 
I'll sure be back.

Warrant Officer Ripley. Signing off.
Cheerio from LV.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Happy happy anniversary!  Thank you so much, Mike, for developing and maintaining WR; and thank you to everyone else for making it the wonderful place it is!


----------



## romarsan

Happy Birthday WR 

Such a great place! Such a great community! 

When I joined to WR I couldn't imagine I would find so many good friends on here. WR is the best online site to share knowledge and doubts.

Thanks for everything, Mike 

Love you all!


----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie

Happy birthday 
The best dictionary/forum consulted ever 
A special place I recommand to all 
Congratulations


----------



## zebedee

mkellogg said:


> In a diner:
> Olivier: What does "a la mode" mean on the menu here?
> Mike: Oh, that means "with ice cream".



Hahahaha, I can just picture Olivier's face when you told him that.

By the way, Olivier, I love your story. A couple made in WR-generated heaven...


----------



## NikkiGeser

Es un gusto unirme a la felicitación para WordReference en este aniversario.

Además, le agradezco a la comunidad que aporta su valioso conocimiento.

Saludos desde México, D.F.


----------



## Alice_2.0

I still remember when I used to use WR just as a great source of answers for English-Spanish questions... I read people's contributions and it felt like "Wow, how wise and willing to help!". One day I found out I could also make my little contribution (very little compared to many others', of course...), and that made me feel very very happy; you never stop learning, even when you try to help others learn.

So Happy Birthday and thanks to all WR team and contributors, this is a wonderful place, the best in many ways, and I'm pretty sure you'll celebrate many more anniversaries!! 

Cheers!!


----------



## echaucer

Gracias por este foro. 

Thanks for the forum! Congratulations. It's not an easy task to keep it growing. Bravo to Mike, the moderators and everyone who contributes to this fantastic community of interests.

Best wishes


----------



## sb70012

Oh my god. You all surprised me. Thanks a million for handling such a  helpful forum. Dear moderators, we will never forget your favors.


----------



## london calling

Well done, that man!


----------



## Peripes

I'm verry happy for this forum!


----------



## NickJunior

I am thankful for the existence of this wordreference website and the wonderful members and contributors who tirelessly use their expertise and knowledge to help the learners of various languages.  Happy 10 Year Anniversary and Congratulations!


----------



## macforever

Keep it up.


----------



## Amapolas

Happy birthday, Word Reference. 
This is a wonderful website. I've learned a lot here and I'm so glad to be a member of this community. 
And kudos to the moderators, who do a great job! 
Many happy returns!


----------



## Esther G.

Hi to everybody.
I discovered this forum few days ago... I'm still learning english and improving other languages.
Happy Birthday Word Reference and thank you for acceppting my subscription.


----------



## Nanon

Many happy returns!
WordReference Forums have changed my life (and not only mine). Literally.
I do not have the words to express my thankfulness.


----------



## wfanny99

Très joyeux anniversaire au forum, qui est entré dans ma vie et que je trouve merveilleux. Une belle communauté aux règles bien établies, pleine de respect, de curiosité, d'entraide amicale et efficace... un plaisir. 
Félicitations et toute ma gratitude. Le forum est devenu un "lieu" personnel! Comme une petite pièce chez moi 
Amicalement,
Fanny.


----------



## kiku_hana

Happy Birthday to Word Reference, 

It's my good luck to be a member of this wonderful website. I have received a lot of support here and I learn a lot from members' help. Thank you all for creating, maintaining and contributing to this website. 

Wish you all the best.
Kiku


----------



## Словеса

These forums have become a very good place. One that raises faith in humanity – this is important.
Congratulations, and
Thank you.


----------



## Dianette

Dear friends!! 

Congratulations! Feliz Cumpleaños! Parabéns! Joyeux anniversaire! 

What a wonderful achievement! 10 years anniversary must be celebrated! 

I want to *thank *all the moderators that are always there and all the people who are ready to give a hand to us all! 
Specially Whosoyeu (he´s everywhere!), Vanda, Carfer and Ricardo Tavares! 

WR is a cool tool!


----------



## Sandragoras

Now, a message in spanish: ¡Felicidades a toda la comunidad de este foro!

And to all those who speak english too: You helped me a lot in all these years, thank you!

Congratulations from Mexico...

Sandrágoras.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Estimado Sr. Micro (es un nombre muy raro, pero así es como me dice el traductor de Google que se llama usted):

Qué alegría me ha dado recibir su correo invitándome a pasar por aquí a dejar algunas palabras de homenaje y recuerdo. Pensaba que ya me habían borrado ustedes de todas las listas, pero medio veo –ya sabe, esto del ojo es un pequeño impedimento- que aún permanezco en sus memorias. Eso me congratula.

Confieso que no he llegado a entender bien del todo su carta. Será porque no sé inglés, a pesar de lo que pueda creer por mi aspecto, y aunque mi participación en sus dignos foros haya sido exclusivamente en el ‘Sólo Español’ usted se ha dirigido a mí en su bello idioma, posiblemente por la habitual prepotencia anglosajona que presupone que el resto del orbe está obligado a conocerlo. No es mi caso. Así que entre el ya citado traductor automático que me hace el apaño y algo de intuición, creo que he adivinado el sentido de sus letras.

 Me parece que no  llegaron a comentarle el motivo por el que renuncié a mis aportaciones; es normal, somos muchos. Verá: que usted haya inventado el WR como negocio es algo legítimo y plausible, le asiste ese derecho, pero deja de ser ético quererlo camuflar con ínfulas culturales. Aquí gana dinero todo el mundo. Usted con los ingresos de los anunciantes, los anunciantes por la venta de sus productos y los traductores cuando cobran su trabajo gracias a las aportaciones de decenas de personas que lo hacen de forma altruista. Si usted no quiere repartir con ellos la parte que les correspondería de las ganancias, también lo entiendo (aunque en su carta se enorgullezca de ‘lo que *todos* hemos construido’), pero al menos debería usted cuidar de que se cumplan las formas propias de lo que dice llamarse "foro", que consiste, ni más ni menos, en respetar sin censuras las opiniones vertidas por los participantes cuando se hace con respeto. No me interesa, pues, aplicar mi tiempo para beneficio crematístico de terceros sin reconocimiento al menos a mi libertad de expresión, la misma que estoy ejerciendo en estos momentos. Lo siento, soy muy mío.

Por todo lo demás, le felicito francamente por el aniversario y le deseo éxitos personales y empresariales. Parabienes para sus adláteres. Y, por supuesto, mis mejores saludos al equipo de entusiastas voluntarios que se lo curran a diario para mayor gloria de otros poquitos.

Reciba mi más respetuoso saludo.


----------



## Patritzia von T&T

A very happy anniversary, WordReference Forums, and a big thank you to Mike, and to everyone who contributes to these forums. I spend a lot of time reading your comments and suggestions, and I've already learned a lot.

Many, many thanks, everyone!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Mon correspondant de ce jeu de dessin n'a pas dû tout comprendre sur ce coup là ! 
Bisettes à tous les amis.


----------



## Jeki

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 

It's a rewarding experience to be part of you

I JUST ADORE it!


----------



## jlc246

Thank you all - I have learned so much from Word Reference! Happy Birthday! jlc


----------



## sokol

Mike, I'm late to drop in here - many congratulations from me, I haven't forgotten you nor the forum, it's just that my life presently is absorbed by ... plants, mainly  - which is why I only drop by here occasionally.
It is really impressive what has become of your forum, just keep going!


----------



## androsdunos

Merci à Mike, aux modérateurs et aux membres de ce super forum, Joyeux Anniversaire  
Je suis un petit débutant en nombre de posts, mais je suis pratiquement tous les jours sur le forum à profiter des questions/réponses posées par les autres.
Merci, une réussite et un indispensable du net, c'est beau le partage.


----------



## learntheworld

I'd like to thank everyone for making the forums such great places for sharing knowledge and ideas.


----------



## Peruvian lady

Feliz aniversario y que vengan muchos más promoviendo la cultura y el uso correcto de los diferentes idiomas.


----------



## kalokairi

I would also like to thank you very much all for your support and offer. I'm a great fun and i also recomend it to my students, we are all so lucky to have you! Happy Anniversary and my best wishes to all of you that made it happen


----------



## samiraa

Conglatulation the best forum in the internet


----------



## freeflood

Como un nuevo llegado al gran foro, agradezco los hilos proporcionados por el foro.

Soy un chino que acaba de comenzar aprendiendo español por mí. El foro es un almacén detesoro para los educandos.
Espero que el foro será convertido en mejor y mejor en los próximos diez años.


----------



## thehung1724

Happy birthday to forum and best wishes to all member.


----------



## Sebalo

Happy birthday WR!


----------



## summerfield

Congratulations!!!!!! You are a key tool for many around the world!!! Thank You!

¡Feliz Aniversario, Mike!


----------



## Lorena1970

*Congratulations and Happy Birthday!!!* I discovered it by chance and since then (2005? Cannot remember!) I never stopped using it. A great tool to improve languages knowledge and to keep training while having fun. Great job!  Best wishes!!!


----------



## AngelEyes

Mike, words can't describe all that this forum has meant to me. The people I've met and the help I've received are immeasurable. Bless you and thank you for creating this wonderful world!

By the way, a special happy birthday to you, personally, Mr. Leo.


----------



## partinstance

WR - best language board I have met.


----------



## willy2008




----------



## madrad

Truly a remarkable resource and educational tool!  Congratulations and thank you.


----------



## catrina

Congratulations Mike and many thanks to you and all the Moderators!!!!!
10 years... easy to say but what an accomplishment 

I have many new friends of the forum to whom I also would like to thank!!! Thank you foreros for all your help!!!
Un saludo cordial


----------



## colombo-aussie

Congrats not only to Mike but to every single member who has made WR such a great tool. I'm very happy to be part of this great family and I hope to be around for at least another 10 years!


----------



## Itisi

Belated congratulations and thanks to Mike, who can truly be proud of his achievement, and to all forum moderators and contributors, all men and women of good will!


----------



## uchi.m

Queria dizer que eu me orgulho muito de ter participado um pouco no fórum e que as pessoas podem ter livre acesso ao que é disponibilizado aqui. Obrigado e parabéns a todos!


----------



## Juri

Unbeliewable how fast ten years are gone past. WR is a very useful  and praisewothy initiative; for me it has been,because I'm absent more years. I had  trouble with three operations, two open-heart, and write now with right hand in plaster cast.
Nevertheless send best compliments to master Mike and his highly valued work! JURI


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello everybody,
Bonjour à tous,
Je suis désolé de vous avoir abandonnés mais la vie tourne et j'ai eu à prendre des activités qui ne me laissaient plus le temps suffisant. Je me souviens que je m'étais "spécialisé" dans les questions sans réponses. Chaque fois que je me connectais, je cherchais les questions vieilles d'au moins 3 ou 4 jours et qui n'avaient pas reçu de réponse. Comme je savais que mes compagnons et compagnes (je me souviens en particulier de Cath, Karine, Laura que je salue) étaient très compétents, je savais que ce genre de question nécessitaient plus que de la compétence linguistique et je m'attelais à trouver une réponse, en particulier en fouinant sur Internet. Je me suis ainsi contruit une méthode très efficace de recherche sur Internet, méthode dont je me sers toujours et je je dois à ce travail sur Wordreference.
Je garde toujours une pensée pour vous et je me dis parfois que, maintenant que la retraite approche j'aurai à nouveu du temps de libre et, si ma cervelle fonctionne encore, je ne désespère pas de revenir.
Bonne continuation,
Luc


----------



## wildan1

> e garde toujours une pensée pour vous et je me dis parfois que, maintenant que la retraite approche j'aurai à nouveu du temps de libre et, si ma cervelle fonctionne encore, je ne désespère pas de revenir.
> Bonne continuation,
> Luc


Merci, Luc, de votre visite au Forum après plusieurs années et de votre témoignage (je me souviens bien de vos interventions toujours appréciées.) 

Quand le temps vous le permettra, on attendra votre participation encore avec plaisir !

wildan1 (Bill)


----------



## roxcyn

I'm late to the party.  Happy anniversary.  Soon the site will be 11 years old.   

I can't believe I've been on here for nine years.  .


----------



## Zareza

I do not find anywhere in WR a forum celebrating*  the 15th birthday *on 22nd of July

*Happy 15th Birthday, dear WR !*


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Et joyeux quinzième anniversaire WR !


----------



## Benzene

_Congrats and Happy Birthday! Thank you for this great moment! 

Greetings from Italy._


----------



## HSS

Happy 10th Birthday to Mike and everyone participating in the discussions! I learned a lot. Thanks so very much.


----------



## MR1492

Buon anniversario dagli Stati Uniti, Word Reference!


----------



## Gope

Another five years of the forum, happy 15 th anniversary. Lively and enriching as ever. My grateful thanks to kind and learned members who have always responded.
And thanks to Mike!


----------



## kahroba

Happy anniversary everyone. It was an honor to be part of this wonderful circle.


----------



## HSS

HSS said:


> Happy 10th Birthday to Mike and everyone participating in the discussions! I learned a lot. Thanks so very much.


Uh-oh, I just noticed earlier messages are from the10th anniversary, and  it's actually 15th.

Happy 15th Birthday!!!


----------



## BrightonNative

Ah, just noticed this after logging in today! Happy 15th Anniversary / Birthday to WordReference Forums, albeit belatedly as it was on the 22nd of July, which was my grandpa's birthday! 
It was and is a fantastic idea and creation. The forums are very fulfilling and educational for everyone who takes part - Warm thanks to Mike Kellogg and here's to next year!


----------



## gotcontrol

hello everyone,

I just now explorered to this website. I hope I can practice about my English enough.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Welcome/Merhaba, gotcontrol!


----------



## gotcontrol

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Welcome/Merhaba, gotcotrol!


Thanks a lot/Selam


----------



## boozer

Happy anniversary! To think that I have been with the forum 2/3 of the time it has existed... Wow! Great forum!


----------



## kahroba

Happy Anniversary! Congratulations.


----------



## Marxelo

¡Feliz Aniversario! Brindemos por muchos más. ¡Salud!


----------

